# Addicted to something?



## AuraWulf (Jul 26, 2008)

What are you addicted to doing, me simply playing my DS constantly and playing my laptop, also drawing stuff.*sighs*


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm addicted to Dragon Cave (Dragcave), Pokébattlers, and COWS!!

EDIT: Oh, and dark, punk-ish, emo stuff.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 26, 2008)

Although my obsession is country music...I have to say my absolute addiction is...

Kelly Clarkson.

:D LOVELOVELOVE


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 26, 2008)

Thrillers. All kinds: films, comics and books. I hate pointless gore but a good murder mistery can keep me going all night.
Also, drawing, of course. And looking up information about psychological diseases, cults and politics. And as most people know, can't get enough of homosexuality and transsexuality, probably my hormones or something.
Pretty much addicted to all of this.

Pffft I sound like a creep :I I swear I'm not trying to sound edgy. I have normal interests too but these are my main addictions lately.

And food-wise I can eat Sour Cream and Onion Pringles, Milka Caramel chocolate bars and green apples all day :T


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 26, 2008)

I am a Pokemon addict. Obviously.

As well as a Dragon Cave addict.

But hurray no one has said smoking or drugs yet :DD


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Shugo Chara.  -^.^-

And Pokemon, of course.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

LITERAL addiction-wise, caffeine. Definitely. (As in, deprive me of caffeine for 12 hours and I will be one of the most irritable person you'll meet for a good while, then proceed to have Satan's headache and possibly throw up. On the plus side, it's a really easy way to get out of school if I really need to.)

As for 'addiction'...
Abnormal psychology, gore-with-a-reason, and the apocalypse. Which is a big part of why I'm so hopelessly obsessed with Neon Genesis Evangelion.
For that matter, I can't get enough dystopian novels... including the ability to re-read 1984 as many times as possible.

I'm also hopelessly addicted to reading the TV Tropes Wiki. In the "read one article, wind up killing 10 hours reading more articles you wind up at through the internal links" sense.

And serial killers, cannibals, and deranged cults. (I love telling this to people at school, who usually see me drawing cute chibi things... They'd be mildly scared if I showed my interest in that kind of thing... heh. xD
Which also makes me think, I'm also addicted to drawing everything chibi-fied.)


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 26, 2008)

Addicted to the internet, mainly forums and dA and DragCave.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm addicted to one of these:

A) Cocaine
B) Alcohol
C) Lemonade
D) Insulting people

you pick.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 26, 2008)

caffeine.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Heroin.

Waaay. 8D


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm addicted to :

Anime. The ones that fits my standards.
Music. Preferably anime music
Chatting
Manga. The ones that fits my standards
And few ones that I dont remember


----------



## Jolty (Jul 26, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Heroin.
> 
> Waaay. 8D


Augh you beat me to it

anyhow
MAKING GODDAMN LISTS ;^;


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 26, 2008)

Death Note, Code Geass, and Pokemon for anime,

Spriting for graphics.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Augh you beat me to it
> 
> anyhow
> MAKING GODDAMN LISTS ;^;


You think I'm kidding??


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

Philosophy, cults and religious psychopaths. I suppose the last two link together but w/e.
I could survive off green apples, gummies and peas too :D


----------



## H-land (Jul 26, 2008)

I find it hard to go a day without chewing gum.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 26, 2008)

Star Wars Battlefront 2, Star Wars Renegade Squadron, Youtube, PSP, DS, RP's, Homework... Wow, I'm boring, lol.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 26, 2008)

-pokemon (duh)
-my laptop
-coke
-seroiusly, i'm addicted to coke


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 26, 2008)

Caller said:


> Philosophy, cults and religious psychopaths. I suppose the last two link together but w/e.
> I could survive off green apples,


Sup psycho-applebuddy


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 26, 2008)

_It's like you're a drug
It's like you're a demon I can't face down
It's like I'm stuck
It's like I'm running from you all the time
And I know I let you have all the power
It's like the only company I seek is misery all around
It's like you're a leech
Sucking the life from me
It's like I can't breathe
Without you inside of me
And I know I let you have all the power
And I realize I'm never gonna quit you over time

It's like I can't breathe
It's like I can't see anything
Nothing but you
I'm addicted to you
It's like I can't think
Without you interrupting me
In my thoughts
In my dreams
You've taken over me
It's like I'm not me
It's like I'm not me...!_


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 26, 2008)

Gum, chocolate, and for some reason, Skitty.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 26, 2008)

My PC. But mostly because I can't talk to my gf otherwise


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 26, 2008)

Anything even remotely Legend of Zelda unless it insults the characters...

and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 26, 2008)

_Hello._
Other than my imagination, I've taken a fancy to Golden Sun recently.


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 27, 2008)

My computer; more specifically, RPing, although I spend long periods reading limyaael's rants, manga, or TV Tropes while occasionally checking for updates/replies in pokemon RP forums. I also like searching mental disorders and injuries on Wikipedia (being too lazy to do any real research but wanting to read about them anyway).

Oh, and plotting for stories I never get around to writing. Mainly just scenes and events involving pain and death, then finding the reasons for these scenes/events that make sense. And designing characters who make everything worse.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 27, 2008)

Uh, lessee

-These forums
-Candy
-Talking to myself
-Think of situations and how to act them out
-Make up plots
-hiding from people

There's probably more >.>


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 27, 2008)

Screwing around with Miku's voice, and making up crappy, out-of-tune songs.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 27, 2008)

Josh

My fanfic.


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 28, 2008)

Delicious, wondrous, scrumptious chocolate.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 28, 2008)

Currently, it'd be sushi (which I'm out of again D:<), green tea, tiramisu, and PMD2.


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 28, 2008)

my anti-drug


----------



## Timmy (Jul 28, 2008)

White chocolate and Dr Pepper

;w;


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Japanese candy.  Specifically Shuwa Puccho Miracles and Shigekix, which I have a limited supply of (Shigekix have disappeared from most convenience store shelves for reasons unknown to me and I have only 3 bags left ;;).  Wata Pachi stuff is good too.  Yum.


----------



## Maron (Jul 28, 2008)

1. Pokemon
2. Ghosts
3. Vampires
4. Demons
5. Other scary and unnatural things :[


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

1. Coca-Cola Zero. Hot damn this is good stuff.
2. The Internet. As a whole.
3. Video Games.
     3a. Pokemon
4. LOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEE

I'M ADDICTED TO LOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

Fanfiction. So badly. I've been addicted for about 8 years now, but it's seriously picked up since I found Wicked fanfiction. 

*has tabs open so I can read 3 fics at once*


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.

So hooooot ; ;

I swear I'm totally not looking for avatars...


----------



## magic_eevee (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm addicted to:

1-my nintendo wii   

2-pokemon  

3-bubble gum


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to put down one last thing.

COFFEE!


----------

